# New Puppy



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 11, 2022)

Oh, my. It's been several years since we lost our Buddy. I finally was ready to get a new dog, but we haven't had a puppy in more than 20 years. Pretty scary! I'm getting the puppy from the same guy we got Buddy, our rat terrier. We really enjoyed him and decided to get another. I'm bringing the puppy home tomorrow. She is such a tiny morsel, I'm scared to death. We are going directly to the vet for a checkup. No name yet.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 12, 2022)

How adorable  Congratulations!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 12, 2022)

Oh what fun. I love puppy breath. I have one really old Chihuahua, and have wondered if I dare get another when he goes. Let us know how it goes, and the best of luck to you. I hope you'll be sharing more pictures, she's precious!


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 12, 2022)

So happy for you. Puppies and minis, you can't go wrong


----------



## chandab (Oct 12, 2022)

Congratulations! Very cute.
I just got a new puppy yesterday, she came from a semi-local rescue; a 3.5 month old Tri-Color Border Collie. [From a rescue so already spayed.] It is scary having a puppy again, it's been 6 years or so since we had a puppy here. It's a little easier with a slightly older puppy.
I need to take my own pics, all I have is one at the foster family's home:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2022)

I'll be glad when mine is as old as yours! Is that young to be spayed?
Ours is such a morsel and missing her littermates. We've discovered that she loves shoes, especially men's boots. She will lay on my husband's boots, gnawing on the fringe and shoe laces. I got her one of my old shoes to play with; she can't hurt it yet. The first time I gave her a squeaky toy, she growled at it and then chewed on it.
The breeder was feeding them canned cat food, of all things! She is eating puppy chow moistened with broth very well. She handled the vaccination fine, and they clipped her toe nails, too. 
Good luck with your new pup! Does she have a name? It's so hard to name an animal. I think we are calling ours Pepper.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 13, 2022)

Awe! Such beautiful puppies you both have! The puppy stage is so much fun  Enjoy while you can, they will be big before you know it.


----------



## chandab (Oct 13, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I'll be glad when mine is as old as yours! Is that young to be spayed?
> Ours is such a morsel and missing her littermates. We've discovered that she loves shoes, especially men's boots. She will lay on my husband's boots, gnawing on the fringe and shoe laces. I got her one of my old shoes to play with; she can't hurt it yet. The first time I gave her a squeaky toy, she growled at it and then chewed on it.
> The breeder was feeding them canned cat food, of all things! She is eating puppy chow moistened with broth very well. She handled the vaccination fine, and they clipped her toe nails, too.
> Good luck with your new pup! Does she have a name? It's so hard to name an animal. I think we are calling ours Pepper.


Most feel juvenile spaying is too young, so anything under like 9 months or so, but she came from a rescue, so they fix everything before adopting out. I'd discuss with your vet what is the best time for a pup the size/breed of yours (small ones I think they may wait a little later to ensure they are big enough to handle the anesthesia).
I think I've settled on "Pixie", it's the only thing she responded to. [I tried on several names, and she didn't even look at me.]


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 13, 2022)

We too are getting a puppy in 5 short weeks!!  Our family dog of 14yrs passed away last Sept and we all have missed having a dog in the house, which we realized after housesitting multiple friends’ dogs. A family friend breed Portuguese Water Dogs which are hypoallergenic, as was our last dog….Her name right now is Bonfire, but we aren’t going to keep it, as long as the family can agree on a new name!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2022)

We decided to call her Cassie. Trimmer was here yesterday and I gave her a little hoof. She carried it around and chewed on it. Have to get her started with little horses right away! This morning I took her out and let her sit on Dapper Dan. He was fine with it, but Billy wasn't so sure. The picture makes her look big but she is just a morsel. She has gained 2 oz, though, up to 2.4 pounds.


----------



## chandab (Oct 15, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> We decided to call her Cassie. Trimmer was here yesterday and I gave her a little hoof. She carried it around and chewed on it. Have to get her started with little horses right away! This morning I took her out and let her sit on Dapper Dan. He was fine with it, but Billy wasn't so sure. The picture makes her look big but she is just a morsel. She has gained 2 oz, though, up to 2.4 pounds.


Cute name. It's fitting, mini dog to go with mini horses.  
Pixie is a Border Collie, so at 3.5 months, she's already like 16#, (I think that's what her clinic/rescue paperwork said for her spay).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2022)

Oh, dear. Husband wants to change her name back to Pepper. Actually, she is answering well to "come on!"
Pixie is a nice name. I wish ours had been named already; would have been easier. 
Not sure about Bonfire, but I think we get used to whatever the name is. Like my horse, Billy. I'm getting used to it, and he knew his name already.


----------



## chandab (Oct 15, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Oh, dear. Husband wants to change her name back to Pepper. Actually, she is answering well to "come on!"
> Pixie is a nice name. I wish ours had been named already; would have been easier.
> Not sure about Bonfire, but I think we get used to whatever the name is. Like my horse, Billy. I'm getting used to it, and he knew his name already.


A name will hit you. Pepper seems like an easy to call and for her to learn; Bonfire is cute, but might be a mouthful.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 17, 2022)

I like to think about what it would be like to have to call the name repeatedly and loudly when I name them now.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 17, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> We decided to call her Cassie. Trimmer was here yesterday and I gave her a little hoof. She carried it around and chewed on it. Have to get her started with little horses right away! This morning I took her out and let her sit on Dapper Dan. He was fine with it, but Billy wasn't so sure. The picture makes her look big but she is just a morsel. She has gained 2 oz, though, up to 2.4 pounds.


When a little horsie hoof looks huge in one's mouth, you know that you're looking at a mighty mite!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2022)

She looks like she has white feet, but when you turn her over, all the toes are black. Looks as though she stepped in a rubber stamp pad!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 18, 2022)

Aww, too cute!


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 18, 2022)

Cassie/Pepper is so cute and tiny!!  And her paws are adorable. 

We aren’t planning on keeping the name Bonfire, the litter was Autumn themed so all puppies have “fall” names. The breeder gets to pick which puppy goes to which family based off of personality and what the family wants, so we won’t know for 2-3 more weeks which puppy we actually are getting, but it will probably be Bonfire (pictured above) or Nutmeg, a brown female. Both are cute, and I honestly don’t care which we end up with! Just happy to have another dog to love.  We have it more or less narrowed down to three names, but it will depend on which pup we get.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2022)

How are all the new puppies doing? Our is finally growing. She seems really smart. Yesterday she was allowed to hang out while I was grooming the horses. They are perfectly calm, but when she began playing with tails and biting fetlocks, it was time to put her up. They did not mind her antics, but one accidental hoof move and she would have been badly injured. So, until she gets bigger she has to keep her distance.

For small dogs, I highly recommend Get Naked Biteable Puppy Treats. We got them from Chewy and they are perfect. Tiny and very easy to chew and delicious. I was looking for a tiny harness, as no stores around me carry tinies. Their smallest one is still too large but hopefully she will grow into it quickly. Then I can take her out where I'm grooming without worry.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 23, 2022)

All of y’all’s new puppies are just so sweet!  I don’t have a new puppy but an old puppy, she is 12 yo, Lacy, she also goes by the name Pup or Puppy.… she will give me the evil eye if I call her Grandma


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2022)

Kelly said:


> All of y’all’s new puppies are just so sweet!  I don’t have a new puppy but an old puppy, she is 12 yo, Lacy, she also goes by the name Pup or Puppy.… she will give me the evil eye if I call her Grandma
> View attachment 48463


She has nice white teeth! Good dog!


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2022)

I got this pic of Pixie the other day. She needs to learn "NO" for a few things, but otherwise, she's doing very well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2022)

chandab said:


> I got this pic of Pixie the other day. She needs to learn "NO" for a few things, but otherwise, she's doing very well.


What a sweet face! And she can wear a collar! Does that breed of dog have a neck? Rat terriers have no neck and collars don't stay on them very well.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 23, 2022)

My rat terrier, Lucy, is 10 years old now. She was the cutest little puppy but I'd never have another rattie --most obnoxious, miserable dog ever.


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What a sweet face! And she can wear a collar! Does that breed of dog have a neck? Rat terriers have no neck and collars don't stay on them very well.


Yes, she can wear a collar, and I can make it snug enough to tie her if I need to. [Snug but not tight.]


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 24, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> How are all the new puppies doing? Our is finally growing. She seems really smart. Yesterday she was allowed to hang out while I was grooming the horses. They are perfectly calm, but when she began playing with tails and biting fetlocks, it was time to put her up. They did not mind her antics, but one accidental hoof move and she would have been badly injured. So, until she gets bigger she has to keep her distance.
> 
> For small dogs, I highly recommend Get Naked Biteable Puppy Treats. We got them from Chewy and they are perfect. Tiny and very easy to chew and delicious. I was looking for a tiny harness, as no stores around me carry tinies. Their smallest one is still too large but hopefully she will grow into it quickly. Then I can take her out where I'm grooming without worry.


We might go visit this week, but about 3 weeks until we get ours home.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 28, 2022)

Minimor said:


> My rat terrier, Lucy, is 10 years old now. She was the cutest little puppy but I'd never have another rattie --most obnoxious, miserable dog ever.


We had the exact opposite experience with our old rat terrier. That's why we decided to get another. Maybe it depends on the breeding line. We got Pepper from the same breeder as our earlier dog. They grow up on his farm and are very socialized, but also working dogs, bringing mice and gophers as gifts to the back door.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 3, 2022)

Well, we are having trouble with our new puppy. She continues to have diarhhea. At her booster visit yesterday we sent off a sample for a full fecal panel, though the floats show negative. Vet said her stomach was full of gas. 
Today I went to a different vet to buy a different puppy food and learned something. Puppy Chow pieces are coated with powdered milk. If the puppy no longer has the enzyme to digest milk, the Puppy Chow creates a lactose intolerant result. So, we are on Science Diet now to see if the food was the issue.
We are sleep deprived from getting up with her, and not getting anything done around here because we are so entertained by her play.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 3, 2022)

I hope changing the food will resolve her issue. 
When my hubby and I retired we laughed at ourselves at how our entertainment changed to watching the dogs and cats play. So glad you are enjoying her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 4, 2022)

She is already better. Who knew that about Puppy Chow? And she loves the Science Diet! It is tinier for one thing and she can eat it more easily.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 4, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> She is already better. Who knew that about Puppy Chow? And she loves the Science Diet! It is tinier for one thing and she can eat it more easily.


Great news


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 6, 2022)

We got our puppy placement earlier this week. We got sweet little Nutmeg! She is more people oriented and a cuddler!! We are going to rename her, just have to see what suits her best once she arrives in a week. This picture was from almost 3 weeks ago now.


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 6, 2022)

And this picture is from earlier this week at 8 weeks old. We love her so much already and she isn’t even home yet!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Nov 6, 2022)

How adorable  Congratulations


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 6, 2022)

What a cutee!! She is growing fast


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 7, 2022)

I like the name Nutmeg. She looks as though she is anxious to go home with you


----------



## Kelly (Nov 7, 2022)

I like the name Nutmeg too, she is absolutely adorable


Not a puppy, but I was attacked by my neighbors barn kittens yesterday! I LOVE cats! Cats and mini horses are my future


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 7, 2022)

Pepper decided to play Goldilocks this morning. Move over, dolly!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 7, 2022)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 11, 2022)

Yesterday Garden Club came for a wreath making. There were 8 ladies with wreaths and piles of decorations in the barn. When I first brought Pepper out she was scared. I was working on a wreath on the floor, so I put her inside the wreath circle. She began to chew on a few pieces, got outside the wreath, hurried back, and before long was mixing with the group and enjoying being picked up and petted. It was a great socializing experience for her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 12, 2022)

Our new puppy sometimes acts like those obnoxious little dogs on Cesaer Milan. Usually we just put her in her crate; it seems to happen most of the time when she's been playing a while so we think she is ready for a nap.
Today I had her out by the horses. I'm scared she will get stepped on so I tried to put her in a harness and leash to keep her out of the way. She was furious with the harness. I don't know whether she she got scared because she couldn't get out or because she was mad.
She escaped from it, and I tried to put her back in the harness and she turned into Cujo. I am not sure of the correct way to go forward. She is only 2 months old, so we don't want to expect too much. 
She absolutely loves to go out to the barn and corral area. I hate to keep her from accompanying me. But she likes to play under the horses' feet and I cannot allow that.
What is an appropriate restriction/discipline for a baby? I think terriers don't react well to negative, but some behavior is just not allowed. We are using all positive training for house breaking and it's working very well--for her age.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 13, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Our new puppy sometimes acts like those obnoxious little dogs on Cesaer Milan. Usually we just put her in her crate; it seems to happen most of the time when she's been playing a while so we think she is ready for a nap.
> Today I had her out by the horses. I'm scared she will get stepped on so I tried to put her in a harness and leash to keep her out of the way. She was furious with the harness. I don't know whether she she got scared because she couldn't get out or because she was mad.
> She escaped from it, and I tried to put her back in the harness and she turned into Cujo. I am not sure of the correct way to go forward. She is only 2 months old, so we don't want to expect too much.
> She absolutely loves to go out to the barn and corral area. I hate to keep her from accompanying me. But she likes to play under the horses' feet and I cannot allow that.
> What is an appropriate restriction/discipline for a baby? I think terriers don't react well to negative, but some behavior is just not allowed. We are using all positive training for house breaking and it's working very well--for her age.


What I recommend is continue the positive. You see it's already working. No punishment.

Terriers are TOUGH and once in fight mode they cannot 'hear' anything. They're not thinking. Also, she more than likely felt trapped and afraid in the new harness, then being tied made it even worse. She wanted to escape, so fought until she did.

On the other hand, they learn quick. If you'll use treats to lure her into it, then give her her dinner, favorite toy, etc., she'll associate it with GOOD things and want to put it on.

I adopted a 10 year old Parson Russell mix (maybe with Beagle?) from the animal shelter. She was a door-dasher, would slip a collar in a heartbeat and had no idea what a harness was. The advantage I had is that she's housebroken. It took less than a week to teach her 'put your clothes (harness) on' meant a tasty treat and out to potty. Even now, I always put her harness on at the door.

I'm on my cell. Hopefully, what I've offered above will help get you started on a more effective method for her.

P.S. I wouldn't use the crate as punishment. I'd throw chew toys or treats in there so she associates it with good things and with being calm.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 13, 2022)

Yes, we are going to work on the harness for play and treats. It is a new thing, and is just barely fitting her. 
That "cujo thing" is what we need to deal with. On one hand, we think she should not get away with that, and on the other we think a terrier goes into "the terrier mode" and forgets to think. So release as quickly as possible, or distract before it escalates?
The crate is a safe, quiet place for her. I don't think it is punishment when we put her in when she is a cranky, sleepy puppy. She usually goes right to sleep.
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 13, 2022)

Since the harness and tying isn't where she's at right now, and the crate isn't a negative, why not have her in a crate where she can see the horses and what you are doing, but cannot get into danger? May not work, as she might bark and carry on, but may be worth a try.


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 19, 2022)

Forgot to update, we brought our puppy home last Sunday…Meet Benelli! She has the face of an angel, but teeth of a shark!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 19, 2022)

I can relate to the shark teeth!!!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 20, 2022)

Definitely distract before it escalates!! Use lower value treats the farther away you are, and highest value treats to distract (meat treats/cheese/squeaky toy) when you're as close as can be without her going ballistic.

The crate close by with a super duper super great treat for her is a wonderful suggestion. Biscuit likes her peanut butter bone-peanut butter smeared on a nylabone-when placed on a mat during dinner. Otherwise she uses these boogley eyes to beg for tidbits:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 20, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Definitely distract before it escalates!! Use lower value treats the farther away you are, and highest value treats to distract (meat treats/cheese/squeaky toy) when you're as close as can be without her going ballistic.
> 
> The crate close by with a super duper super great treat for her is a wonderful suggestion. Biscuit likes her peanut butter bone-peanut butter smeared on a nylabone-when placed on a mat during dinner. Otherwise she uses these boogley eyes to beg for tidbits:
> View attachment 48655


Is she a rat terrier?
We are finding that rolling Pepper around and rubbing her belly can calm her down sometimes. Otherwise, she goes into the crate to settle down. A ball distracts her for a moment, and then she is back for skin. 

We are having trouble finding treats that agree with her. So far boiled chicken is the only thing that is safe. Science Diet puppy food agrees with her. I'm going to donate our collection of treats to the pound next time I go to town.


----------



## chandab (Nov 21, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> We are having trouble finding treats that agree with her. So far boiled chicken is the only thing that is safe. Science Diet puppy food agrees with her. I'm going to donate our collection of treats to the pound next time I go to town.


Perhaps one of the Science Diet treats would work.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 22, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Is she a rat terrier?
> We are finding that rolling Pepper around and rubbing her belly can calm her down sometimes. Otherwise, she goes into the crate to settle down. A ball distracts her for a moment, and then she is back for skin.
> 
> We are having trouble finding treats that agree with her. So far boiled chicken is the only thing that is safe. Science Diet puppy food agrees with her. I'm going to donate our collection of treats to the pound next time I go to town.


She's a Parson Russell Terrier/Beagle mix. Ten years old and adopted from a local kill shelter in August this year. She definitely has a hunting dog mentality! She can buck with the best of them, in her harness at the end of a 30-foot lunge line.  I use a harness--which she can still slip out of--since I learned after her second day with me how slick she was at twisting out of a flat collar.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 22, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> She's a Parson Russell Terrier/Beagle mix. Ten years old and adopted from a local kill shelter in August this year. She definitely has a hunting dog mentality! She can buck with the best of them, in her harness at the end of a 30-foot lunge line.  I use a harness--which she can still slip out of--since I learned after her second day with me how slick she was at twisting out of a flat collar.


Oh , yes, I know about slipping out of a flat collar! My last dog was a rat terrier and when I went anywhere with him I used a chain collar with the leash. They don't have necks, or skulls or something... I bought him a nice flat collar with his name on it; it went missing, but turned up months later having been through the lawn mower. He might have been okay with a harness, but the chain collar for his occasional outings worked fine.
My little one will do the harness until she gets a little older. Here she is learning to wear one. 
Have to look up Parson Russell Terrier.
View attachment IMG_4478.MOV

View attachment IMG_4478.MOV


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 23, 2022)

Could be Houdini's assistant


----------



## Kelly (Nov 25, 2022)

My neighbors barn kittens never leave my barn! And I’m not complaining, I love them! I think she did it on purpose…. I mean she knows I have black and silver horses after all. LOL LOL I was trying not to get too attached so I just called them Black Kitty and Silver Kitty but since they are ALWAYS here I think they need actual names. Meet Nova and Thunder.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 25, 2022)

Get that mean harness off that poor puppy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Get that mean harness off that poor puppy


You should see us torture now--the Water Bottle.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 5, 2022)

Small problem… black kitty/Nova got up under my van yesterday. I went driving down the road and she came flying out, almost got hit by the car behind me and then took off. Luckily we were only a couple of houses down from my house when this happened. I was hoping she would come back overnight last night but I haven’t seen her yet this morning. I told my neighbor about it yesterday and her young boys didn’t seem too concerned, saying: “_she’ll find her way home, she knows where the barn is.”_

So now gray kitty/Thunder is left by herself. Hubby keeps reminding me these aren’t my cats but now I kinda want to bring her into my sunroom at night with my other cats so she would have some company. I lock mine up at night only because I’m afraid of the coyotes in the area. What do y’all think I should do? She pretty much lives in my barn, only sometimes does she go home.

So…. Should I leave her out there at night by herself? She isn’t my kitten after all.
Or
Should I start bringing her in at night with my other cats? 

I feel so bad, poor black kitty!


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 6, 2022)

For years we have been live trapping feral, stray, and ‘dumped’ cats that have just moved in, then taking to our vet for spay/ neuter, vaccinate. After recovering, they are released back into the stable area . Most of those cats have stayed right here and some are close to 10-12.

My thought is she may already have identified your home as her home. If possible, having her spayed and vaccinated would be the way to go. Even though she isn’t yours, she may surprise you one fine day with a litter of kittens.

She sounds comfortable in your barn. If your tack room is enclosed with a door, could she be locked up there at night to be safe from predators?

We love cats and have three former barn strays as house cats, but managing cats that appear on your property is definitely a challenge for so many of us. We have settled on our ‘solution’ thanks to our vet clinic that gives us a lower price point for stray and feral cats. 

It’s a tough problem probably world wide!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 6, 2022)

My neighbor is the horse vet so I'm pretty sure she will spay her when she is old enough and give her all the required shots. 

My tack room is wide open so I wouldn’t be able to lock her up in there at night. I would only be able to lock her up at the house in my sunroom with my other cats and pup. My neighbors barn is more secure for her but I don’t think she hangs out there at night.

Hubby keeps asking me if she has made it to our sunroom yet  once she figures out it is heated and AC she probably won’t ever leave, just like my other 2 “barn cats”  …I wonder… how many “barn cats” will fit in my sunroom  I love cats too 



Gray kitty has had to learn the hard way that not all dogs are as sweet as my Lacy. She was attacked by my neighbors dog the other day (I think the boys were trying to take her inside) luckily no injuries, just a whole lot of dog slobber 

Still no sign of Black Kitty, I’m thinking someone must have picked her up.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 19, 2022)

Puppy updates, please!
Pepper is figuring out house breaking. Husband ordered a bell and plans to train her to the bell. She is so smart, we think she will pick it up quickly. And he is a man of perseverance. She will whine a little and look at the door. But if we are not vigilant, we miss the signal.
Going out to take care of the horses started out as a fun outing for Pepper. But now I need to restrain her fun. Billy isn't getting any more tolerant, and it isn't fair for Dapper Dan to be tormented by this silly puppy. So, we will work on leash and collar for a few times until she understands that she cannot have the horses as playmates.
We are actually at a good time in our lives for a puppy. Home all day, time to be entertained by her antics, and in the "grandparent mode" where we are not that concerned about strict discipline. There is a bed in nearly every room and the house is strewn with toys.


----------



## MerMaeve (Dec 20, 2022)

Benelli is 15 weeks old today! She has grown LOTS recently, is getting to be accident-free most days (hopefully I didn’t just jinx it), and is a smart pup who knows Sit, Down, Touch, Spin, kind of Leave it/Drop it/Take it. She has been pretty good about leaving the Christmas tree and tree skirt alone.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2022)

She is looking so photogenic,


----------



## Kelly (Dec 31, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> My thought is she may already have identified your home as her home. If possible, having her spayed and vaccinated would be the way to go. Even though she isn’t yours, she may surprise you one fine day with a litter of kittens.
> 
> It’s a tough problem probably world wide!


Totally agree! I talked to my neighbor and she is going to spay her.

My neighbor thought she was getting a “barn cat” but she got a dud! Gray Kitty has found her way to my air conditioned and heated sunroom. She finds comfort in Lacy and enjoys playing with my other two cats. She is getting so big!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 1, 2023)

Awwwwwwww…..home to stay.


----------

